# Body World



## pegasus (Feb 17, 2007)

I just returned from the Body World 3 exhibition in Phoeniz.

It is currently in Phoenix until May. It is also in other parts of the country currently, Dallas and Chicago (I think).

Here is the Body World website: http://www.bodyworlds.com/en/exhibitions/current_exhibitions.html

The link for Phoenix if anyone is in the area or plans being here in the near future. 
http://www.azscience.org/bw3/index.php

Really a worthwhile exhibition.


----------



## Sdiver (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, saw it when it was here in Denver. 

Awesome exhibit.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 19, 2007)

It's a bit ghoulish to me... especially knowing that the 20 or so companies in China that do most of the preparation have trouble explaining the sources of their cadavers... eeeeccchhhh...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 19, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> It's a bit ghoulish to me... especially knowing that the 20 or so companies in China that do most of the preparation have trouble explaining the sources of their cadavers... eeeeccchhhh...



Doc, do you remember a few years back researchers were searching for the most perfect physical specimen they could find, in order to quick freeze him in liquid nitrogen and then slice him microscopically, lenghtwise, so they could get a full and complete MRI of the human body and all of its organs?

I'm pretty sure the volunteer was a death row inmate who was in peak physical condition, with no extraordinary medical conditions or abnormalities. After he was executed by lethal injection, he was immediately transported to the research facility to do his part for the advancement of science.


----------



## Queen Beach (Feb 19, 2007)

I had 6 weeks of skinned cadavers in anatomy / physiology....that was enough for me.  :bleh:  Nothing worse than test day when the little red flags were stuck all over the bodies..:eek: :doh:


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 20, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> Doc, do you remember a few years back researchers were searching for the most perfect physical specimen they could find, in order to quick freeze him in liquid nitrogen and then slice him microscopically, lenghtwise, so they could get a full and complete MRI of the human body and all of its organs?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the volunteer was a death row inmate who was in peak physical condition, with no extraordinary medical conditions or abnormalities. After he was executed by lethal injection, he was immediately transported to the research facility to do his part for the advancement of science.



I do actually, and have looked at the fine slice scans, very impressive especially the coronal reconstructions.

A condemned man volunteering his body... sure, okay, that's great.  My medical school cadavers were all donated by former patients of the hospital.  We have a ceremony at the end of gross anatomy to thank them for their donation for our education.  It's a great and poignant moment in medical education.

Unexplained cadavers though... I don't know.  Especially in China where organs and other things are collected from prisoners for all sorts of reasons and justice is not exactly meted out with any sense of fairness or even basic evidentiary rules... just gives me a queasy feeling.  And all those people looking at flayed bodies like they were looking at any old museum exhibit... Just weirds me out a little.  Tourism based on idle curiosity based on the dead just seems somewhat unsettling.  Like the idea of a gift shop at Auschwitz... not bad per se, just seems icky to me, to use a techinical term.

Does it make any sense Spinner?  I'm just talking here.


----------



## Looon (Feb 20, 2007)

:doh: Very disturbing:eek: hahaahaha


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 20, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> I do actually, and have looked at the fine slice scans, very impressive especially the coronal reconstructions.
> 
> A condemned man volunteering his body... sure, okay, that's great. My medical school cadavers were all donated by former patients of the hospital. We have a ceremony at the end of gross anatomy to thank them for their donation for our education. It's a great and poignant moment in medical education.
> 
> ...


 
There just dogs...relax


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL... ass... :)


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 20, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> I do actually, and have looked at the fine slice scans, very impressive especially the coronal reconstructions.
> 
> A condemned man volunteering his body... sure, okay, that's great.  My medical school cadavers were all donated by former patients of the hospital.  We have a ceremony at the end of gross anatomy to thank them for their donation for our education.  It's a great and poignant moment in medical education.
> 
> ...



Absolutely. 

Donated bodies = ethical.

Unexplained cadavers = unethical.

I wonder if much grave robbing goes on these days, like back in the late 19th early 20th century. 

As a caveat, I'm referring for the purpose of donating the bodies to medical schools, not for having good times in Wisconsin with the corpse of a woman you read about in the obituaries.:eek:


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 21, 2007)

I also don't mean to say curiousity and seeing the body is not a bad thing.  I think having an interest in human anatomy is to be expected for people of some intellect.  So I hope Pegasus doesn't get offended.  Large throngs of rubberneckers is another thing.

Now what the hell are you talking about with the whole Wisconsin thing? :eek:


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 21, 2007)

DD, I agree with you.  While the exhibit is fascinating, the possibility of bodies of homeless people being snatched off the street or prisoners 'donating' their bodies is just....unsettling and upsetting.


----------



## Max Power (Feb 21, 2007)

Reminds me of the German movie _Anatomy_ with the chick from _Run Lola Run_ and _The Bourne Supremacy_...


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 27, 2007)

Some of the posts didn't make it over on the server transfer...


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 27, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> Some of the posts didn't make it over on the server transfer...



Most of them!
I'll find that article again for you, DD.


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 27, 2007)

....





> February 3, 2004
> Frankfurt Journal; A New Spine-Tingler From the Impresario of Cadavers
> 
> By MARK LANDLER
> ...


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Holy cow!  I just saw this.  Makes you think twice before you donate your body.


> March 12, 2004
> In Science's Name, Lucrative Trade in Body Parts
> 
> THIS ARTICLE WAS REPORTED BY SANDRA BLAKESLEE, JOHN M. BRODER, CHARLIE LEDUFF AND ANDREW POLLACK AND WRITTEN BY MR. BRODER.; SANDRA BLAKESLEE REPORTED FROM SANTA FE, N.M., FOR THIS ARTICLE, JOHN M. BRODER AND CHARLIE LEDUFF FROM LOS ANGELES, AND ANDREW POLLACK FROM SAN FRANCISCO.
> ...


----------

